# Canopy Question



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Im almost finished with my stand and canopy. Im looking to put gas struts as lift support for the flip top. Does anyone know where to buy these?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Depending on how big it is I bet you could snag a working pair off of a used/junked truck canopy(the back window) from the auto wreckers, and you could just call them to find out who has some. That or those springs that you find on boat hatches, when strait they hold the hatch up and you just bend them and they fold right down.


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

Autozone or Napa or basically any auto parts store should have them for rear hatch or hood supports. The trick will be finding the right one for your application. If the hood weight is minimal, you may end up having trouble getting closed instead of open if you use too strong of a support Since you can't walk into Napa and say you have a 2008 All Glass with DIY canopy and you need hood supports... I would use the following method. The heavier the lid the bigger the car or truck. So if the lid weighs 3 pounds go in and ask for a rear hatch support for a Civic Hatch Back window glass. If it weighs 40 pounds, go in and ask for the rear hatch support for a mini van. good luck!

ordo


----------

